

Button Board - Surf the web with only your mouse - dvalentino
http://www.buttonboard.com/
Using this site, you can do some basic web surfing using only your mouse.<p>Use Button Board If:
1) You are eating a sandwich with one hand.
2) You have a touch screen.
3) You hooked up a PC to your TV and only have a wireless mouse.
4) You want to avoid any keyboard phishing.
5) Your keyboard just broke.
6) You have a movement disability that makes the use of a regular keyboard difficult.
7) You can't see your keyboard because it's dark and you can't touch type.
======
hector_ka
Great. This is a usability improvement. And could be used to defend against
key loggers.

